# 100 watt or 150 watt heater for 29 gallon??



## chey

I'm starting up a 29 gallon tank. Actually I plan on transfering my neons, cardinals, ottos, cories from my 15 gallon to the new 29 once the temp is right, water is excellent etc etc.

Do I need a 100 watt or 150 watt heater for the 29 gallon?? I get different answers from pet stores about this. Most of the heaters I see now are submersible. I haven't bought the heater yet because I want to make sure I get the right number of wattage. Thanks for your help!


----------



## bikerider

If I can make a suggestion, I would go with a Marineland stealth submersible, the reason is it lists on the front of the package what gallonage(spelling?) the heater is for and is very accurate. I believe a 29 is a 100w but I could very well be wrong, as it has been a while since I bought mine for my 29gal.


----------



## bikerider

Oh I didn't mean to come off as a smart a......?


----------



## ladyonyx

100W heater for a 29g should do the trick just fine


----------



## Imaexpat2

A 100 watt heater should be plenty. A better idea might be two 50 watt heaters. The reason for this is should one heater malfuction the other one should keep things from getting too far out of hand before its noticed that there is an issue. Just some food for thought...


----------



## chey

bikerider said:


> Oh I didn't mean to come off as a smart a......?


No, you weren't being a smart a** 

Thanks for the tips. I recall seeing a Hagen Elite or Radiant submersible that had the gallons on the front. The 100 watt is for up to a 30 gallon and the 150 watt is for up to a 40 gallon. The pet store employees gave me different information saying go with the higher wattage, others said the 100. The two 50 watt heater idea sounds great too.


----------



## Chickadee

Yes the Marineland Stealth is the best heater there is IMHO and be sure if you buy one to save the box and receipt. It is fully lifetime gauranteed and will be replaced if you have a failure. I have used them and while the Marineland Visitherm DELUXE has broken (glass heater) on me one time the Stealth has never failed me. It looks nice in the tank and is dependable and I guess since they make it lifetime warrantied they do not want to be replacing heaters because they make them great. But I do agree that the idea of 2 50 watt heaters is the best as it will help to prevent one side of the tank from being warmer than the other and making the tank more evenly heated. It also keeps the heaters from running overtime. I think you will find that they run less with two running than one bigger one.

Rose


----------



## chey

Thanks! I will look for the Marineland Stealth and get two 50 watt heaters.


----------



## mconigs78

Check them out on ebay. I just bought a 200w for $25 shipped and its brand new.


----------



## romain

ladyonyx said:


> 100W heater for a 29g should do the trick just fine


+1


----------



## Dirty_Pond

Which is better Merinland Stealth or Visi-Therm Deluxe?


----------

